# 20 amp 2 pole GFCI breakers



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Since there is no load neutral, how can you take it anywhere? Are you an electrician? Pools and electrical safety is nothing to mess with.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Rich maize said:


> how do you hook up a 20 amp 2 pole GFCI breaker when the motor has no neutral do you take the line and load neutral to the neutral bar.
> Motor is for pool pump and pool waterfall pump. Thanks



Just connect the neutral from the gfci breaker and hook it to the neutral bar. There will be no load sided neutral and that is fine. The gfci needs the neutral for the electronics in this case.


----------



## Rich maize (May 3, 2021)

backstay said:


> Since there is no load neutral, how can you take it anywhere? Are you an electrician? Pools and electrical safety is nothing to mess with.


So what’s the need for a GFI breaker if what a GFI breaker does is monitor outgoing power versus coming back on the neutral.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

Rich maize said:


> So what’s the need for a GFI breaker if what a GFI breaker does is monitor outgoing power versus coming back on the neutral.


you are talking about the function of a 1 pole breaker
for a 2 pole breaker it compares the phases and/or the neutral


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

As noted above, the line side needs to be connected to the panel neutral because the internal electronics operate at 120. 

The load side can have any 2 or all 3 connections made. 1 of the poles and the neutral will work as will both poles with or without the neutral. 

The breaker looks at current in one or both hots and the neutral (if connected) and if there's any imbalance, it'll trip.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Rich maize said:


> So what’s the need for a GFI breaker if what a GFI breaker does is monitor outgoing power versus coming back on the neutral.


They work, been working fine that way for oh say, more than 25 years…


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Pic worth a 1000 words ...


----------

